# Galaxy CM-140



## drew01484 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi all

Can enybody tell me if it is possible to turn down the output leavel on this spl meater,
as i am convinced that it is set far two high. 

I'am just not getting anywhere in REW, i can do a soundcard cal just fine but when
i try to check levels i can not get the input level any lower than -5dB even if i mute
line input.

also i can not ger REW to controal my soundcard (using a Macbook pro with bootcamp and vista) so iam using vista's sound controls.

i have tryed pluging the headphone output from my tv into the input of my laptop to 
see if the same happens, and it dosen't i' am able to get the input level to -18dB, so 
this is why i think the output level is set two high on the CM-140.

Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.

Drew...


----------



## MakeFlat (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Galexy CM-140*

Be sure to connect to Line-in, not mic in. Also, you can turn down the speaker volume, so that lower SPL gets to the CM-140. Also, if you have a choice between 70dB scale vs 80 dB scale, choose 80dB scale on the CM-140 to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Galexy CM-140*

Hi DREW,

Something else is up, you shouldn't need to reduce the CM-140's output; in fact, I don't think it's possible. Start with what Nick said, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## drew01484 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks u 2

What a compleat DONKEY I 'am:wits-end:

I'have bean trying for ages to sort this out

You was right it was the spl meter that was on 32-80 instead 50-100
just thought that as i neaded an in room spl of 75dB 32-80 would do the job.

Anyway thanks again 
Drew......


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Changing the display range modified the output level of the meter?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Changing the display range modified the output level of the meter?


Yes, same as any SPL meter...............

brucek


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

brucek said:


> Yes, same as any SPL meter...............
> 
> brucek



I just checked. REW reads the Galaxy output as 20dB lower using midrange and 40dB lower using high range. 
Both levels are relative to the default low range.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, I measured it too that night. Guess I'd never thought about it, and always used the mid range. I believe the reasoning behind it is that the user gets a better resolution for their particular measurement by having three ranges; the max and min outputs are relative to the range. It's akin to having a pad switch on a mic or preamp so that you are able to take advantage of the range that best fits your application. That's what I'm thinking anyway.


----------

